# Hooray!! (Nail Trimming)



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ginny just had her first whine/fuss-free nail trimming! Of course, lots of love and treats after every few nails helped...but this is HUGE! She would always shake uncontrollably, whimper, whine, cry the entire time I would try to trim her nails, but not today! Woohoo! I use a dremel to trim her nails and she's taken to it quite nicely. She was so calm and just watched TV while I was dremeling away those nasty nail hooks...

That being said, how do you guys trim your Vizslas nails? How often? My breeder told me once a week and have BEEN doing that, although it is very little that I take off each time. Should I be waiting longer?

I was VERY nervous the first time she had her nails trimmed, so I didn't do it by myself. I took her to the vet instead so I could see how short they needed to be and am now confident that I won't hurt her. 

I'm feeling better as she's seeming to get more comfortable and is listening to rules a little better since we brought her home 6 weeks ago...(although not perfect yet, she is only 14 weeks. ) She's also more than doubled in size!

From a demon pup, to an ((almost)) perfect little angel.


----------



## maplevizsla (Oct 26, 2012)

I do my guys' every 2 weeks. I could do it once a week, but they hate it so much, every 2 weeks works for us.


----------



## zigzag (Oct 4, 2011)

This is something that they don't tell you about a Vizsla when you read easy grooming. There nails grow so fast and I don't know if my now 1.5yr old will ever make this process easy on me. Nails every 2 weeks with a dremal tool.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Congrats. Great achievement, keep it up. 

I didn't get have the official V. manual... But
every two weeks is not so bad... I trim my nose hair more often than that. 

Demel is great, do U use the Dremel handpiece attachment with the universal chuck? Works great.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes, I do! And Yes, it does!


----------



## Ozkar (Jul 4, 2011)

I battle with Astro every time I have to do it. He won't speak to me for an hour after. Having read your pups different reaction, I think it warrants a try with a Dremel.


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

Ozkar said:


> I battle with Astro every time I have to do it. He won't speak to me for an hour after. Having read your pups different reaction, I think it warrants a try with a Dremel.


Definitely! I highly recommend a dremel. Not only because of how she reacts to it, but also because *I* am uncomfortable with clippers as I'm scared I'll hurt her, but it's hard to hurt her with a dremel. If you hit the quick, it would really only tickle.


----------



## JakeL (Jan 24, 2013)

Any tricks or tips on using the dremel? I haven't been able to get the same cooperation from my pooch. I've tried treats and distraction, and I'm currently working with perseverance.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

If you have a pup that hates it just grab a few treats each night sit by them and then give them a treat each time you click the clippers. Just like when you clicker train.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Any specific dremel models you guys would recommend? And which bits to use?
Links to those products would be great!

We use clippers at the moment and she is good with them but we are thinking that maybe a dremel would be even easier and would do a better job.


----------



## RubyRoo (Feb 1, 2011)

Ginny is so pretty!

We get Ruby's nails done once a month. They probably can be done more as they grow so fast. Ruby's daycare has a groomer so I have them pull her out of daycare to dremel her nails and it costs $10. We tried dremeling on our own and it was hard to keep her still and definitely needed 2 people. We got lazy and now just pay the $10 :-[


----------



## luv2laugh (Oct 6, 2011)

Ok, this is _such_ an interesting thread for me! Congratulations by the way on the successful nail trimming!

Ok, I'll be the owner to say that we slacked on this. ??? 

I did it as a pup and then when he started getting so much mileage/time outside was hoping they would wear down naturally. Well, I just did a google and looks like we'll have to be doing his nails again. 

Link 1 - importance/method
http://dogliness.blogspot.com/2006/06/importance-of-trimming-dogs-nails.html

Link 2- Shaping a huge nail file and the dog wearing down his own nails. Interesting! This appeals to me, though it would seem that they'd get their pads instead. 
http://www.shirleychong.com/keepers/nailfile.html


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm jealous! Congrats! Miles throws a huge fit for nail time. 

We used to cut his every week when he was little, but now that's he's 50lbs and a wiggling baby during nail time we do every other week because it's an ordeal. He could probably use every week still, but it's a pain.


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

We used to dremel every week and now I _aim_ for every two weeks, but it usually ends up being every 3 weeks. It's really the best way to go. I tried using the clippers on Riley's nails once... accidentally clipped too far and got her quick. :'( She didn't trust me touching her paws for a few weeks and I have decided never to do it again. I have never, ever, EVER hit the quick when I use the dremel. You have so much more control and you can actually *see* the quick before you hit it. Plus, the pup's nails are so nice and smooth when you're done.


----------



## Emily1970 (Apr 21, 2011)

I'm so jealous of you all. Riley is absolutely TERRIFIED of nail clippers, scissors, anything like that. We've tried treats, letting him sniff and have access to them, but nothing has helped. I think it's because of all the surgeries. He sees tools as hurtful items. We go to the vet once a month and it takes 3 vet techs, a vet, and I'm sorry to say a muzzle to get his done safely. :'(


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We dremel as well. I feel safer using it and have heard it is more comfortable for the dogs. I used to be afraid to use it and my husband would dremel Miles' nails, but he convinced me to try it and now I can do it! 

The only thing that works for us in regards to a cooperative pup is having Jeff hold Miles while I dremel. We tried treats and Kongs as well without luck


----------



## Racer (Apr 23, 2012)

Not sure if this helps or will work for other dogs. 

I clipper the boy once a week on the weekend. During the weekend, he gets a turkey wing as at snack to clean his teeth. He loves them. While he's eating it, I cut his nails. I do it in 4 stages. Let him eat. Clip one foot. Let him eat more, do another, etc.

There is no issues about having to track down the clipped nails since it's outside. And if you have sunlight and your V's nails are darker, it makes it easier to see the quick. Since it has been weekly, I've gotten over any nervousness about cutting his nails.

I should note he was always good about having his paws touched/held. He just wasn't too keen on the clipping. He still isn't fond of it, but as the weeks have passed, he is very tolerant of it to the point where he won't even try to retract his leg. Even when I accidentally cut too much :-[


----------



## lildancngurl (Jan 13, 2013)

candi30 said:


> Any specific dremel models you guys would recommend? And which bits to use?
> Links to those products would be great!
> 
> We use clippers at the moment and she is good with them but we are thinking that maybe a dremel would be even easier and would do a better job.


Candi, 
This is the one I use, although it wasn't quite as expensive when we bought it. http://www.amazon.com/Dremel-4000-2-30-120-Volt-Variable/dp/B002L3RUVG
I use the sander drum! I can't find the package right now, but the sander sleeves come in a pack of about 5 or 6 and I get them cheap at Home Depot.
I was lucky, we had this way before we got Ginny since the fiance likes to make things! 

Thank you, Ruby Roo. I agree with you!

I will second the tips on using treats. What I do is I call her over to me and let her sniff the dremel every time and then I'll give her a treat, then I'll turn it on (lowest speed) and give her a treat. Then I take her in my arms (usually some resistance here) and hold her tightly against me, treat. She'll relax after a minute and I just start dremeling away. Before, she would go crazy, but now she just chills and watches TV or something. I am sure, though, to treat her after I trim 3 nails and give her love between paws. I used to have my fiance help me, but since she's gotten much better, I do it by myself now...and it only takes about 15 minutes tops.

Luv2laugh- Regarding the second link, I too found that incredibly interesting back when I was trying to find every excuse in the book not to have to trim her nails myself. But I thought the same thing as you, it may hurt the pads more and how on earth would we get her back nails? I lingered on the idea a while, but then decided to suck it up and ask the vet to show me how short they needed to be. I would always grab the dremel and say, "Alright here we go!" But as soon as she started crying, I backed out and said we'd do it another day....Never happened, haha.

Until recently, of course.


----------



## candi30 (Jan 2, 2013)

Thanks lildancngurl!
We are going to buy a dremel this weekend.


----------

